
Inspiration Package: 60+ Usable & Elegant Designs - dawie
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2007/07/04/inspiration-package-usable-elegant-inspiring-design-showcase/
======
Tichy
None of them uses the whole space of the widescreen. Perhaps the move to
widescreen was a mistake...

